# Anybody with a brother sewing machine... I need your help!!!



## Plumfairy

I aquired a new sewing machine today from a friend.. only trouble is... It only seems to sew backwards... :dohh: Any ideas why it wont sew forward?? Im a bit baffled tbh!!


----------



## littlestar

I dont' have a brother one, but if you look at the machine the wheel should be on your right. on the wheel there is sometimes some switches - one normally is set to allow you to load your bobbins. see if there's another setting on there to go forwards.


----------



## princessellie

hmm thats very odd, is the backstitch bit stuck or something, theres usually a little knob on the front that you hold down when you want to go backwards, it might have got mucky and jammed itself? thats all i can think of, thats so strange!

x


----------



## Plumfairy

littlestar said:


> I dont' have a brother one, but if you look at the machine the wheel should be on your right. on the wheel there is sometimes some switches - one normally is set to allow you to load your bobbins. see if there's another setting on there to go forwards.

No buttons :( There is a reverse lever at the front but it just doesnt do anything.. Very annoying! Maybe I will just have to learn how to sew backwards! :rofl:



princessellie said:


> hmm thats very odd, is the backstitch bit stuck or something, theres usually a little knob on the front that you hold down when you want to go backwards, it might have got mucky and jammed itself? thats all i can think of, thats so strange!
> 
> x

No dont think its stuck.. Atleast it doesnt feel stuck. Think I will have to try and get the casing off to have a look inside. My singer has a little knob at the front to go backwards but this one has a little lever thingy... Very confusing! Hmmm!


----------



## Caz-x

i have a brother & mine has a lever at the front that I hold down to go backwards. It may have stuck :shrug:


----------



## gills8752

You can send them off to brother themselves and get theme to fix it. I think it's probably your backstitch button stuck.


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks girls.. wonder if I can un stick it?? Cant for the life of me figure out how to get the casing off though. When Layla finally goes to bed I will have a good look at it I think. There doesnt seem to be any tension on the lever at all.. seems abit floppy and loose.. is this normal?


----------



## gills8752

I've got the XL-2230 butI dont know if its different on different models but mine has slight resistance - the lever definitely pushes back when you press it in. Does sound like the reverse has stuck.


----------



## Plumfairy

I will phone the sewing machine repair shop tomorrow I if I havent managed to fix it... Am in right in thinking that to put it in reverse the lever should be down? So to go forward should be right at the top? C'mon Layla go to sleeeeep I need to fix it lol!!


----------



## bky

Hmm, mine has a large plastic button/lever I need to hold to make it go backwards.
I need quite a deep screwdriver to get the case off as well.


----------

